# parking brake fault help!!!!



## UberBTMKIV (Oct 22, 2007)

ok so this has happened a few times before...ill be driving and the car will say STOP and tell me theres a brake fault and the BRAKE light flashes for a few seconds and then turns off...this has happened twice under WOT accelaration,
now today as i turned my car and was about to pull out of my garage the same thing happened again but it the fault flashed about 3 times and then it stopped and didnt come back on...i read here on the tex that many passats have this problem, anyone know what might be the cause of it or how to fix it?
thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: parking brake fault help!!!! (UberBTMKIV)*

In no particular order:
- Low brake fluid
- bad brake fluid sensor (on reservoir)
- broken handbrake switch (under handbrake in center console)
- broken brake pedal switch
- dirty/bad ABS wheel speed sensor
- faulty ABS computer/electro-hydraulic control unit
Try scanning the car with a VAG-COM and see if any codes are stored.


----------



## UberBTMKIV (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: parking brake fault help!!!! (phatvw)*

VAG'd it last night...and no codes...so not sure what it could be...brake fluid is ok


----------



## Rimis (May 20, 2008)

*Re: parking brake fault help!!!! (UberBTMKIV)*

Today i drived by the rain and flashed 3 yellow lamps on the dashboard: parking brake fault, ABS and ESP. Computer shown " parking brake show. Please read owners manual"
Parking brake works.
What can be???


----------



## lam18t (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: parking brake fault help!!!! (Rimis)*

sounds familiar, I'm at a loss, any luck? my gti does the same crap! hate it.
Lindsay


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

im having the same issue...
you may want to watch my thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929657


----------

